
Piece Tree: The text buffer used in VS Code - PieUser
https://github.com/rebornix/PieceTree
======
PieUser
More details: [https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/03/23/text-
buffer-r...](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/03/23/text-buffer-
reimplementation)

